# Prolly time for me to introduce myself...



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

After 1,000 posts and one near banning, it is probably time that I take the opportunity to introduce myself.

I like sailing. In fact, I may have a sailing problem. It has been an obsession of mine since my youth, when my father unwittingly introduced his family to the new MacGregor Venture 24 he foolishly bought during a midlife crises. He pulled his eldest son (me) out of his regularly-scheduled third grade classes in order to take him sailing on the Potomac River out of Fort Washington marina. Eager to miss school, I instantly fell in love with sailing and sailboats and have been smitten every since. I even love the smell of fiberglass resin (in the morning). Only in moderation.

For the past 42 years, intermittently, I have sailed, I have raced, I have cruised, I have repaired, and now I have wasted countless hours on a sailing forum.

Don't ignore me or act all elitist and ****zel. I need to be warmly welcomed and reassured that you are all salt of the earth, just like me, or I might quit by firing off one-last-tell-everyone-off and/or crybaby criticism of this forum.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm ignoring this thread.


----------



## brokesailor (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm just like you James. One thing I don't understand though is if you are a blood sucking lawyer how come you are not sailing a Oyster?


----------



## kd3pc (Oct 19, 2006)

brokesailor said:


> I'm just like you James. One thing I don't understand though is if you are a blood sucking lawyer how come you are not sailing a Oyster?


He is like a LOT of us, still working his way up to that vaulted 1% layer...hahahaha!! And we won't hold the lawyer thing against you, for sure.

Welcome aboard, old timer.

And the family too, it is your job to snag your third grader (you got a year or two to prepare) out for a grand time on the boat.

Fair winds, James and crew.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

lest I be accused of being elitist...
welcome, shyster.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Pissoff newbie. And show us your admiral's dorades.

Oh wait...wrong forum. Here, how about this...



jameswilson29 said:


> "A warm welcome to sailnet, newby, how can we go out of our way to accommodate your self-serving idiocy?"


Heh-heh.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Welcome 1000 post newb. Warning, this forum contains nuts or has been contaminated by posts containing nuts.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

jameswilson29 said:


> Don't ignore me or act all elitist and ****zel. I need to be warmly welcomed and reassured that you are all salt of the earth, just like me, or I might quit by firing off one-last-tell-everyone-off and/or crybaby criticism of this forum.


Ok, PROLLY is NOT a freaking word. It makes one sound dumber than a pound of dung when using it... The word is PROBABLY......

I aint gunna reed postses like this no more.... 

Oh yeah welcome...

How's that for a typical SN welcome...


----------



## jsaronson (Dec 13, 2011)

Jim, despite your wacko political views (which I now just ignore) i hope you stick around! You have a wealth of sailing knowledge and own my second favorite boat (my former boat for the rest of you)!


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Maybe it should be a requirement to reach 1000 posts before you introduce yourself, we wouldn't have to waste our valuable time on the maybes, only the keepers.
Welcome James.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

jrd22 said:


> Maybe it should be a requirement to reach 1000 posts before you introduce yourself, we wouldn't have to waste our valuable time on the maybes, only the keepers.
> Welcome James.


Is Prolly the same as wench handle?
I agree completely, If you don't have at least 1000 posts your not trying.....or very trying or trying too hard...I will now go back in my box.


----------



## blutoyz (Oct 28, 2012)

You should welcome me...you have been here longer....


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

Wishing you a warm welcome blutoyz.

Tain't no elitists here, so don't feel like you been dissed, ya know what I sayin?


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

jameswilson29 said:


> ..Tain't no elitists here, so don't feel like you been dissed, ya know what I sayin?


Nonsense. I'm as elite as them come. No one even wants to meet me, not that I would even dream of allowing it  . (well I think C2S did, but sort of reluctantly  )

The heck with welcoming the plebes. They're lucky to be in our presence.

Elitist would make a good boat name.


----------



## steve77 (Aug 5, 2010)

jrd22 said:


> Maybe it should be a requirement to reach 1000 posts before you introduce yourself, we wouldn't have to waste our valuable time on the maybes, only the keepers.
> Welcome James.


This is precisely why I haven't yet introduced myself. Only 772 posts to go.

Edit: Make that 771...


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

jameswilson29 said:


> I have wasted countless hours on a sailing forum.


and you only have a 1,000+ post, com'on man you're looking at this all wrong :laugher You've just got started...

none of us are worthy of what Sailingdog has accomplished  He is King

Anyway, who are you?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

T37Chef said:


> none of us are worthy of what Sailingdog has accomplished  He is King


I'm not sure that record will ever fall.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

jrd22 said:


> Maybe it should be a requirement to reach 1000 posts before you introduce yourself, we wouldn't have to waste our valuable time on the maybes, only the keepers.
> Welcome James.


The problem here is you are saying he's a keeper. 
Now I have to re-evaluate you and your posts


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

T37Chef said:


> and you only have a 1,000+ post, com'on man you're looking at this all wrong :laugher You've just got started...
> 
> none of us are worthy of what Sailingdog has accomplished  He is King
> 
> Anyway, who are you?


There are some that approach SD's postings by volume, but you need to take into account that the majority of SD's posts were specifically sailing related, not the political rants, 'name this song', or snarky one liners that add no value that people almost never get past.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey, now, nothing wrong with snarky one liners! Those are the sailor's true currency at any bar in the world!


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

Perhaps we should have "Snarky One Liners" thread...


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

You are crazier than me...or maybe not, I don't think I ever introduced myself

Regards

Paulo


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

Welcome, Paulo, we are not the least bit elitist!


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

PCP said:


> You are crazier than me...or maybe not, I don't think I ever introduced myself
> 
> Regards
> 
> Paulo


Elitist!!! :laugher


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

T37Chef said:


> Elitist!!! :laugher


No, just shy

Regards

Paulo


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

chucklesR said:


> ....the majority of SD's posts were specifically sailing related....


Actually, the majority of SD's posts were to newbies to tell them to stop asking questions he's already answered and learn to do topic searches.

I never did hear the story behind why he left in a huff.


----------



## blutoyz (Oct 28, 2012)

There's a lot of love in this room:laugher


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

Welcome aboard!... this is more a kin to a Dean Martin Roast!..Only we be missing the booze!....Dale


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Minnewaska said:


> Actually, the majority of SD's posts were to newbies to tell them to stop asking questions he's already answered and learn to do topic searches.
> 
> I never did hear the story behind why he left in a huff.


You're kidding right, where do you come up with this crap? Show me some evidence that of his 40,000 + post more than 20,000 of them were telling people to stop asking questions? 

SD made valuable contributions to this and several other forums.


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

Lake Superior Sailor said:


> Welcome aboard!... this is more a kin to a Dean Martin Roast!..Only we be missing the booze!....Dale


Speak for yourself...:laugher


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

I can't afford to drink till after 5, or I run out before closing!...Dale


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

T37Chef said:


> You're kidding right, where do you come up with this crap? Show me some evidence that of his 40,000 + post more than 20,000 of them were telling people to stop asking questions?
> 
> SD made valuable contributions to this and several other forums.


Exaggerating for sure. However, he was pretty well known for handing out spankings, in addition to his valuable replies.


----------



## drsutton (Aug 6, 2013)

Soon to be 79 years old, I was introduced to sailing at age 15 crewing on a Lightening. Five boats later and 100's of blunders and mistakes my current baby is a Helms 27. She is by far one of the nicest and sweetest sailboats I've ever owned. She is docked at Lake Norman North Carolina where most of my sailing takes place. Off shore crusing the SE coast has been replaced by quiet nights in a cove sharing dinner and a bottle of wine with my wife which only adds to the magic that has filled my life at the helm.


----------



## Squidd (Sep 26, 2011)

Fort Washington Marina...



Spent my first night on my new to me boat there....

Picked it up at the air force base marina just up the creek and took my maiden vovage down the Potomac without a paddle, (or gps, or vhs, or a good running motor)

Did have a chart though


----------



## gamayun (Aug 20, 2009)

Squidd said:


> Fort Washington Marina...


Was the first place I set foot on a sailboat about 5 years ago.

Thanks, drsutton, for resurrecting this thread -- I'd not read it before, but am amazed at the wittiness of the posters -- and welcome, too.


----------



## drsutton (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi Squidd. You are welcome.


----------

